# Way of Life



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I would rather like to think that the Sheep Forum would be about like-minded people raising sheep. I would also like to think that the retirement Forum would be a place where people that are retired, about to retire, thinking about retirement could go and get GOOD ADVISE and ENCOURAGEMENT from people who are in the same boat. I really hate seeing this forum turn into a debate about whom is more educated. If you haven't homeschooled IMO you can't offer good advise or encouragement to any homeschooler. I wouldn't take Sheep Advice from someone who never raised sheep, would you?

Homesteading is a way of life and each has their own thoughts on what that means.

Homeschooling is also a way of life. There are many reasons why one would want to homeschool their children. The child's having problems in public school, the child's safety at public school, what is being taught or not taught in public school etc etc etc etc etc. It's all about personal choices.

When I come to this particular Forum it's because I want a "2nd opinion" so to speak. I'm seeking a "like-minded" person's point of view.

Of late, until this post - I have been avoiding this particular forum because of all the negativity and bashing that goes on here.

I for one LOVE my way of life. I love educating others on what we do and why, even if sometimes my answer is "because" that's just what we choose to do.

Aint it great being an AMERICAN ---- most times lol


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

FCLady said:


> I would rather like to think that the Sheep Forum would be about like-minded people raising sheep. I would also like to think that the retirement Forum would be a place where people that are retired, about to retire, thinking about retirement could go and get GOOD ADVISE and ENCOURAGEMENT from people who are in the same boat. I really hate seeing this forum turn into a debate about whom is more educated. If you haven't homeschooled IMO you can't offer good advise or encouragement to any homeschooler. I wouldn't take Sheep Advice from someone who never raised sheep, would you?
> 
> Homesteading is a way of life and each has their own thoughts on what that means.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I think you are wrong in your assumption that only homeschoolers can offer education advice. There have been many parents that post in this section asking for ideas on how to teach something or with questions about possible learning disabilities. I do not homeschool but I am certainly qualified to answer questions on both of those topics being a highly qualified special education teacher of nearly 2 decades.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

SLFarmMI said:


> Sorry, but I think you are wrong in your assumption that only homeschoolers can offer education advice. There have been many parents that post in this section asking for ideas on how to teach something or with questions about possible learning disabilities. I do not homeschool but I am certainly qualified to answer questions on both of those topics being a highly qualified special education teacher of nearly 2 decades.


I think it is wonderful that you come here, answer questions and share your expertise.

However, some come here just to beat up on homeschoolers, claiming no one can possibly be qualified to home-educate. etc. That is not helpful. And, IMO, not nice.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> I think it is wonderful that you come here, answer questions and share your expertise.
> 
> However, some come here just to beat up on homeschoolers, claiming no one can possibly be qualified to home-educate. etc. That is not helpful. And, IMO, not nice.


I'm right with you on that. Some also come on here to bash public school as well which is also not helpful and not nice. 

Some folks don't seem to understand that you can respect someone else's choices even if you don't agree with them or if you would do something differently. Life would be pretty boring if everyone was the same and did everything the same way.


----------

